# New labs..am I being over medicated?



## riversong (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello,

2 months ago my TSH was 5.8 and my thyroglobulin AB was 900. I had a ultrasound, nothing was that abnormal. So they blew that off and my endo started me on 25mcg for a week then bumped me up to 75mcg on the brand Synthroid. I went back to my endo to get lab results done again recently and now my TSH is .102 after 2 months. He wouldn't check my T3 or antibodies again because he said that the T3 doesnt tell him much, and the antibodies wouldn't change really in that matter of time? I don't know.

Now... he wants me to continue taking 75mcg 6 days a week, skipping a day. I don't go back for 3 months. Is it just me or is that a lot to be taking even if I skip a day for another 3 months? I am worried about becoming hyperthyroid now from medication since I don't go back for a while. I do however feel better than I did when I was more hypo. Except for hot flashes, anxiety and bad acid reflux. But again, thoughts?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Yes, you are definitely over medicated with that low of a TSH.

You need to find a doctor who will run the Free T-4 and Free T-3 tests which will tell you the actual hormone in your system.

If not, you can have them run yourself

http://www.healthonelabs.com/pub/tests/test/pid/167

This is the least expensive package that includes the tests you need run - it does not include antibodies.



> thyroglobulin AB was 900


Have you had an ultrasound of your thyroid? If not demand one from your existing doctor of find a doctor who will perform one.


----------



## riversong (Dec 6, 2014)

Okay, thank you Lovlkn.  Might have to do that test myself so that's very helpful.

I had a feeling it was too much. I wanted badly to trust this doctor so I wouldn't have to go anywhere else again but knew something was off.

I had a ultrasound about 3 months ago. They found a bunch of tiny hypo echoic nodules on my right thyroid but said there wasn't anything to worry about and to come back in 6 months to get another ultrasound.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

Glad you will be getting another ultra-sound!

Here is info on why the FREE T3 test is important. You may have to find another doctor who "gets" this stuff.

Hang in there; we are here to help!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Have the tests run and take them to your GP or find a new GP. Bring what labs you have.



> I do however feel better than I did when I was more hypo. Except for hot flashes, anxiety and bad acid reflux. But again, thoughts?


Those are all signs of being a bit over medicated.

Your doctor did the right thing by having you skip a dose 1 day a week. You will need to wait 6 weeks after adjusting your dose for accurate labs.

Also, do NOT take your replacement med's prior to your lab draw and try to be consistent on the time of day that you have labs drawn.


----------

